# When Sitting, Do You Rest The Guitar On Your Right Or Left Leg?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

When playing while sitting down, do you rest your guitar on your right leg or your left leg? I am, of course, talking about right handed players here and any lefties among us can simply transpose things in order to answer the question.

I always played on my right leg but switched to my left leg a little while ago and exclusively play that way now (except for my acoustic of course...but I ain't gonna lie, I've tried that on my left leg a couple of times). I have become so used to it that I can't play comfortably on my right leg any more. I far prefer the arm/hand position that I have when playing on my left leg, as well as the better view of the fretboard. I also find that I don't slouch like I would when playing on my right leg.

My Sheraton is the least comfortable of my guitars when playing on my left leg due to its size (I am noticing this more and more), and that is also making me question whether to eventually buy a 335 or not. If not, a Midtown Custom could be a good option due to its smaller size or I could just get over the fact that I am done with LPs and buy another of those. My Tele and SG are obviously very comfortable for playing on my left leg.

But what about the rest of you - do you play on your right leg or your left leg?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Good question. I actually had to pick up a guitar and look at a picture to answer it. I rest the guitar on my right leg which is weird as it causes my body to be at a weird angle to the guitar but it's what is comfortable. I can play on my left leg but it feels weird.

Weird.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Either. Left most of the time, right for a change of posture.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Guys who rest it on their left leg and who are playing electrics with jacks not on the front of the guitar...how do deal with the cable?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Guys who rest it on their left leg and who are playing electrics with jacks not on the front of the guitar...how do deal with the cable?



It sits between my legs.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

colchar said:


> It sits between my legs.


I get that but I find I'm concerned with potentially kinking my cable if I move. Might give it a try again as I do like the fretboard access in that position but need to relax and not fret about the cable between my legs...afterall it's just a tiny cable.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

It depends on what leg Marilyn is sitting at the time.

But seriously, mostly on right, but sometimes on left.
About the cable, all mine have a 90° end. Awkward on a Strat, but I rarely play it. 
_Talking about "awkward", that's an awkward looking word. I think it's the first time I write it ..._


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2017)

colchar said:


> My Sheraton is the least comfortable of my guitars when playing on my left leg ..


It depends on the guitar shape.
Some are comfy on the right, others are not.
Sometimes I play standing.
So my choice would be 'all of the above'.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> I get that but I find I'm concerned with potentially kinking my cable if I move. Might give it a try again as I do like the fretboard access in that position but need to relax and not fret about the cable between my legs...afterall it's just a tiny cable.



I've honestly never had a problem. If you sit on a stool you're good. If sitting on a chair your thigh is thick enough to stop the cable from touching the seat. The couch is where I was most concerned about the cable but I've found that I've never once hit it on the cushion and now I don't even think about the cable any more.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BGood said:


> It depends on what leg Marilyn is sitting at the time.
> 
> But seriously, mostly on right, but sometimes on left.
> About the cable, all mine have a 90° end. Awkward on a Strat, but I rarely play it.



I have a cable with an 'L' connector but that doesn't go into my Tele properly (probably due to the recessed hole on a Tele). Because of that I just use a normal cable.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Normally my right leg--but sometimes my left--depends on the guitar & what I feel like doing.

I started with classical guitar so I have played with the guitar on my left leg--and mostly would play classical that way--although I am way out of practice to do anything serious with that at this time...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

99% of the time I prefer to stand, exact opposite of when I first started playing. When I do sit the guitar is almost always on my left leg but i will alternate the next time to see if there is any benefit to the right.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

So I had to change my vote as it seems I was, once again, full of shit. Just went down to quickly record something and the guitar automatically landed on my right leg. My only excuse is that I'm usually standing up. Plus I'm getting old and there's that whole memory thing going on ..........


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Usually my right leg but sometimes my left!

On my right always with my SG!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Both. Depends on the guitar and style of music I play. Fingerstyle is certainly 90% left leg because of the angles involved. Typically exclusively left for Acoustic and right for electric, but it varies. Some songs are easier the other way. But hey, in the end, left leg just isn't Rock and Roll, also it also depends on your audience if you happen to have one. You have to look cool when you play too, no?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh...I didn't realize there was a poll with 3 options. So all of the above depending on what situation it is I guess.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

I voted left, partly a remnant of starting on classical, partly because of my big gut getting in the way if the guitar is on my right leg


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

My playing abilities have taken a turn for the better lately. It used to be that I needed to sit (right leg/right handed, btw) in order to play my best. As soon as I stood, I'd be lost. Something has clicked, for the better. I am much more comfortable standing, and my playing is better. Who wants to start a band? lol


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

I probably spend and equal amount of time on each leg, depending on what I’m playing, I rarely stand up.. 

But I probably spend an equal amount of time just laid back on the couch with the guitar laying across my chest/stomach practicing boring exercises while a metronome on my phone ticks away...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I was playing on my left leg but find that the neck on my new Gold Top strains my hand when I sit that way so have gone back to using the right leg, which does not bother my hand.


----------



## Asian_blur (Oct 31, 2017)

A bit of both


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Always on left thigh, yep ! Probably because of classical methods I began with... I wondered why so many used right thigh... I read interesting answers here. I thought the habit came with 14 fretters instead of classical 12 fretters. Another reason could be a huge bread basket (or beer barrel as you will) behind the belt ! lol !


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I have to update my answer... 
I used to play exclusively on my left thigh but my teacher showed me how bearing my acoustics on my right thigh could at least ease or even correct some technical problems I have to overcome to become a better fingerstylist.
I felt it weird at first, but it is coming.
I must say I lost some weight (10 kg/25 lbs) since last May, so my former big belly now does allow to bear the guitar a little closer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I always wear a strap, sitting down. My answer is no to all choices in your poll. I play a strat, a 339 sized casino coupe and a GS Mini acoustic, not exactly large guitars/


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I only play behind my back these days.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I stand as often as possible, but some gigs are better suited to sitting - so I will practice sitting from time to time as well. If I'm sitting for any length of time I'll go back and forth. Lately, I've been battling tennis elbow in my right (dominant) arm and sitting with the guitar on my right leg tends to aggravate it, so more and more I've been using the left leg.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Kind of need both the play a Flying V sitting, no? 
One to anchor it, one to keep it propped up?

I don’t have one, just speculating


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

bw66 said:


> I stand as often as possible, but some gigs are better suited to sitting - so I will practice sitting from time to time as well. If I'm sitting for any length of time I'll go back and forth. Lately, I've been battling tennis elbow in my right (dominant) arm and sitting with the guitar on my right leg tends to aggravate it, so more and more I've been using the left leg.


That just gave me food for thought. I haven't really gigged in a while and I play sitting down most of the time now. I'm going to have to start strapping up again just to stay in 10lb LP shape.

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Up to last year, I played for all of my guitar playing life with the guitar on my right leg (I am right handed when playing guitar).

HOWEVER, about a year ago, I started trying to get used to playing with the guitar resting on my left leg because I noticed that the tendonitis I have in my right shoulder, arm and hand is almost non-existent when I play with the guitar on my left leg.

I also notice that when standing up, I almost naturally want to shift the guitar to a position similar to that which it is in when on my left leg.

Unfortunately, I find that I am even less accurate than usual with my (left) fretting hand when the guitar is on my left leg. That makes sense because, essentially, I am shifting the guitar about a foot to the left.

Even though I spend a part of each time I pick up the guitar playing with the instrument on my left leg, I usually revert to playing with it over my right leg for most of the time that I am playing. 

I really hope that I can make the change permanent, and I would suggest that anyone learning the guitar start off by playing the guitar resting on the left leg.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2018)

Depends on which side my trouser python is hanging from.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Both. Lap steel.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I only play behind my back these days.


With your teeth.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Always the right leg but with the V it’s kind of straddling the right leg.

The funny thing is, with Vs (my V at least) when I play sitting down, I’m in a quasi-classical position, or at least, the neck is naturally elevated.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Geert van der Veen said:


> Up to last year, I played for all of my guitar playing life with the guitar on my right leg (I am right handed when playing guitar).
> 
> HOWEVER, about a year ago, I started trying to get used to playing with the guitar resting on my left leg because I noticed that the tendonitis I have in my right shoulder, arm and hand is almost non-existent when I play with the guitar on my left leg.
> 
> ...


One thing you could try to overcome the reach difference is placing your thumb of your fretting (left) hand in the middle of the back of the neck so it's placed between your Index and Middle fingers that are on the fingerboard (or closer to middle/Index if you wish). Much like the Classical guitar technique for left hand positioning. This will naturally allow for a 90 degree angle from hand to board which can help to compensate the difference in distance you mentioned. It takes a little while to get comfortable with, but if you force your fretting hand thumb to stay in the middle of the back of neck you'll soon find that that, coupled with the change in angle of the neck, will allow for a much easier reach across the fingerboard. It'll also provide for a different technique in your guitar technique arsenal. Good luck.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Dorian2 said:


> One thing you could try to overcome the reach difference is placing your thumb of your fretting (left) hand in the middle of the back of the neck so it's placed between your Index and Middle fingers that are on the fingerboard (or closer to middle/Index if you wish). Much like the Classical guitar technique for left hand positioning. This will naturally allow for a 90 degree angle from hand to board which can help to compensate the difference in distance you mentioned. It takes a little while to get comfortable with, but if you force your fretting hand thumb to stay in the middle of the back of neck you'll soon find that that, coupled with the change in angle of the neck, will allow for a much easier reach across the fingerboard. It'll also provide for a different technique in your guitar technique arsenal. Good luck.


Hi Dorian2,
Many thanks for this suggestion.

Actually, I have been trying to do that for years, but perhaps will make a more concerted effort now.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Your welcome. That technique takes a bit of time and a lot of persistent and repetitive practice. I found that immediate correction when it wasn't quite right during practicing went a long way. YMMV


----------

